# [APP]AndLTC Miner(Android LiteCoin Miner)[DEV]



## Simran (Jul 22, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Android Version:: 2.3.X (GB)

Source:: 
If any of you had the previous version from like February, update it! Here's the pics:

My Kindle Fire & My HTC EVO 4G LTE(One X):


Spoiler























Quote from the PlayStore(Free Version):

```
"*HAS AN AD<br />
<br />
The first ever LiteCoin Miner for Android. I was able to cross compile pooler's C CPU Miner for Android, so it's a lot faster than the previous version. Enjoy! The ad might effect speed, not sure, but if it does, buy the PRO version? <3"
```
Quote from the PlatyStore(PRO Version):

```
"*HAS NO AD<br />
*THANKS <3<br />
<br />
The first ever LiteCoin Miner for Android. I was able to cross compile pooler's C CPU Miner for Android, so it's a lot faster than the previous version. Enjoy!"
```
Please report any bugs to me.

Donate to me PayPal: http://simran.coleak.com/donate.php
Donate to me LTC: LRgbgTa3XNQSEUhnwC6Ye2vjiCV2CNRpib

Like me on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/SimranApps
Follow me on Twitter: http://www.twitter.com/SimranDevs
Add me on Google+: https://plus.google....302448745664287

Google Play takes awhile before it updates the screenshots and description, but it's there! 

https://play.google....ran.andltcminer
https://play.google.....andltcminerpro


```
*Initial commit. 02/24/12<br />
*Added support for API 7(2.1) Eclair. 02/29/12<br />
*Removed support for API 7(2.1), Eclair. Raised to API 9(2.3.3), Gingerbread for better compatibility. Using pooler's C Miner. A lot faster! 07/21/12
```
 --Simran

Posted using my Kindle Fire..


----------

